# Roasting green chiles...mini Q-view



## dtcunni (Aug 15, 2011)

Chilies are finally in season. I picked up about 20 lbs of fresh green chilies from Hatch, NM. And here they are roasting.




















I'm sorry that one came out blurry. I guess I deleted the wrong one.  I always pack and freeze these once they're peeled and put them on any steaks, burgers, bbq sammies, etc. I also put them in stews, beans, canned tuna, spaghetti, corn, salsa, and in the words of Forrest Gump..."that's all I know about that."


----------



## venture (Aug 15, 2011)

Excellent.  Enjoy them.

My Italian chiles are coming off big time.  We are enjoying them.

Eggplants doing well.  It is a great time of year here, except for the electric bill.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## meateater (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks great, I agree chilis on everything.


----------



## dtcunni (Aug 15, 2011)

I only got 10 lbs this past weekend but I have a 40 lb sack coming next week! Hopefully that'll get me through till next year!


----------



## fester (Aug 15, 2011)

Love Hatch chiles! I will be picking up about 90lbs this weekend at albertsons.


----------



## dtcunni (Aug 16, 2011)

They are the best! I just wish I had a good barrel roaster to roast them, it would be so much easier.


----------



## kingkoch42 (Aug 18, 2011)

gone


----------



## desertlites (Aug 18, 2011)

you can get Hatch chiles mild or hot and yes a basket really helps in large batches. there simple to roast over your grill also just not to close,you want to keep turning and flipping to scorch the skins and steam the meat of  the pepper until pliable.once roasted throw them right into a large paper bag for 5-10 min. as this will ease the peeling of the skin.I remove the skin and seeds under running water.and yes they do freeze very well in sucky bags.


----------



## dtcunni (Aug 18, 2011)

^^^ What he said!  I've never heard the paper bag thing but I will try that. I don't have a restaurant I just eat them with everything and they will last me for the next year.


----------



## chefrob (Aug 18, 2011)

the g/f just made some rellenos out of some hatch chilis today..............good stuff!


----------



## kingkoch42 (Aug 19, 2011)

gone


----------



## dtcunni (Aug 19, 2011)

I wouldn't de-seed them though! That's where the good heat is!


----------



## bryan pickup (Aug 23, 2011)

Can't you store your roasted chillies in olive oil rather than freezing? they would keep for just as long & not be subject to freezer-burn...never mind using the chilli infused & flavoured oil for cooking!  Bunyip


----------



## dtcunni (Aug 23, 2011)

Hmmmm...I never thought of that. How do I do this? Just cram them into a jar of evoo?


----------



## samuel trachet (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the mini Q-view. Getting my Hatch Chilies Saturday. 30 lbs. should do me since I'm the only one in the family that loves these things.


----------



## walle (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice, D!!

Nothing beats a fresh roasted green chile.  Me and Bassman roasted our first picking a couple of weeks ago.  We had enough we didn't worry about weighing them...!

First picking - right at nine buckets - here's some of them.



Nice peppers this year - these were a good average of what we picked today. Very uniform, decent size, and very meaty.



_*FIRE!!*_



One batch roasted.


----------



## desertlites (Aug 23, 2011)

That there is how u do a chile roast. Nice looking peppers


----------



## dtcunni (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh good Lord! That there is a roaster! One of these days I'll get one, but it just seems not worth it to me right now to use one or two days a year. Those look pretty friggen good though! Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 24, 2011)

Dtcunni said:


> Oh good Lord! That there is a roaster! One of these days I'll get one, but it just seems not worth it to me right now to use one or two days a year. Those look pretty friggen good though! Thanks for sharing your pics!


Hey Bro...You could always make POPCORN in the off Season!  Really BIG Popcorn...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 24, 2011)

The chili's look great!


----------



## hmcm (Aug 28, 2011)

Hatch chili is the only way to go!  After I roast them, I freeze them as well. I put them in ziplock bags, freezer type.  About 5 or 6 to a quart size bag.  Then, just pop a bag out of the freezer, put in the microwave for about 3 or 4 minutes and the skin just peels off real easy.  Chop it up, add some salt (or smoked salt if you have some, mmm tasty!), coarse black pepper, garlic salt and a little minced white onion.  Best thing you'll ever put on a burger, pulled pork sandwich, brisket sandwich, pizza, eggs, burritos, soup, beans, chili rellenos, meatloaf, huh, have I left anything out??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 My 9 year old daughter even mixed it in her macaroni and cheese for lunch today.  It was actually really good there too!  It basically adds a little kick to whatever you want...

I'm hungry now!


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 28, 2011)

GOOD gosh man--what a haul and what a roaster!!  I am green with envy.  Not much of a pepper plantation up here in Alaska, but Kuddos for you lucky ones down in the lower 48!

My big haul--store bought of course;






Rich


----------



## dtcunni (Aug 29, 2011)

Hmcm, you do the same thing I do except I like to add just a little lea & perrins and a little butter if I'm eating them by theirselves as a side. Very good compliment IMHO.


----------



## austinl (Aug 29, 2011)

This inspired me to go pick some up but I wasn't sure what to do with them until a guest gave me a Mexican cook book and I had left-over beer the next morning and the solution presented its self, the universe just comes together sometimes.

Frijoles Borrachos (drunken beans)


----------



## dtcunni (Aug 30, 2011)

That looks like a bunch of farts waiting to happen! :biggrin: But it also looks really good! Chilis, beans, and onions are a very nice combo unless you're asking my wife!


----------



## wyocurt (Sep 5, 2011)

Chili's look great


----------



## michael ark (Sep 6, 2011)




----------

